# Building a cage out of PVC piping



## Nitis3334 (Feb 21, 2011)

So I'm planning on building a cage for my 2 Flemish Giants, they are going to be staying inside in my bedroom with me. The dimensions for the cage is going to be 3' x 8' and 4' high. The thing is that I will be making the frame out of PVC piping, and I'm just wondering if anyone has an idea of how this will hold up to chewing? A few years ago I talked with a rabbit rescue that uses PVC pipe to run electrical wires through so rabbits can't chew them. Would they be able to eventually get through long term? I plan on adding a lot of toys and chew blocks to keep them distracted. Also, I plan on making the shelves out of plywood, I figure I can always easily replace them if they are chewed. Anyone have any suggestions on something better I can make the shelves out of? Or recommend any specific type of wood that would be best? I know to avoid cedar, but when I was looking at wood at the store, for the most part they don't say what type of wood they are made of. Also, do you guys think I should add ramps for the shelves or would the rabbits probably be able to hop up without them? I don't want to take away to much cage space building ramps. I drew up a draft of the design plan, nothing is definite yet, I wanted to get some opinions on the idea. Any suggestions are welcome  Thanks!


----------



## tamsin (Feb 21, 2011)

It should hold up as well as wood, maybe better as it won't smell tasty. Try to fit the mesh on the inside of the cage and that should give you some protection. 

I wouldn't bother with ramps unless your buns have mobility issues, a step takes up less room if the have trouble jumping. Something like an unturned box that doubles as a hidey hole.

For the size your building (and wow great size), another option would be just going for a metal pen rather than building frame. You could use a low table (or build the equivalent) to make the extra levels which would be nice and sturdy for buns that weight.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 9, 2011)

How did your project turn out?


----------



## Nitis3334 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm still working on it, I have most of the frame built. I put sections of it together outside with a PVC glue, but the problem I'm running into is once put together it would be to big to bring through the door in my room. I need to find a good glue that will work on PVC pipe that will not have the vapors that the PVC glue I'm using has, I'm afraid it would be harmful to the bunny boys. I'll post a picture of what it looks like so far. I did also have to cut the 3 foot width to a 2.5 foot because i had almost no room between my bed and the cage. Once I built it the 4 feet high I couldn't believe how tall it really is, so I'm scrapping the shelves on each side and just going to put in a second floor, I'll use a wire floor, but cover it with wood that I can simply take out for cleaning or replacing. I'm going to have to build a ramp up to the 2nd floor, probably out of wood and add little wood bars for them to get some traction when climbing up. I have so many plans, just need to get the time. I sort of feel bad for the bunny boys, I've only been letting them out 2 hours a day. I've been thinking of letting them run around outside once the weather warms up in my dogs pen, but I'm a bit afraid of them digging out. It's a 15'x15' pen, I would probably have to cover the bottom 3 feet of the cage with smaller wire so they don't get out.

One more thing. Is there anything that my rabbits can catch from my dogs? The dogs are up to date with shots and stuff, but I'm not sure if they could be still a carrier of something that could be harmful if I let them out in my dog pen (dogs will not be out there when bunnies are).


----------



## Dulmit (Apr 11, 2011)

When I build PVC stuff I usually glue the key pieces and simply drill holes and use zip-ties for the rest. Basically put the pieces together, drill a hole straight through and runa ziptie through that. the pieces stay together and I can cut the zipties when I need to move.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 11, 2011)

I want pics when your done!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitely need to see pictures.


----------



## bunnycarrot1 (May 30, 2011)

Pictures please


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 1, 2011)

Done yet? I really wanna see what a PVC cage looks like


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too!!!!
Are ya done yet? LOL

I wish I could keep my buns indoors.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 1, 2011)

The cage sounds great and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. As far as the dogs go, all I can really think about offhand are parasites - fleas, worms, etc. If your dogs do go outside regularly it's a good idea to keep them up to date on flea prevention anyway and honestly anytime you let a rabbit out of your home you'd be exposing it to parasites. If your dogs are in otherwise good health and the pen is kept clean (scoop poop and hose it off before you let the rabbit out) you shouldn't have any concerns.


----------

